# Remote Coding Job for Apprentice?



## jameya02 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello Fellow Coders!

I am a CPC-A, still no experience. Base on your experience. Is it possible to get a remote coding job when you do not have experience?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## clr6381@yahoo.com (Sep 16, 2017)

*No Experince in Coding*

Try applying with ArroHealth. They are looking for coders. You will need to pass an assessment test with a score of 85% to be considered for employment.


----------



## jameya02 (Sep 16, 2017)

clr6381@yahoo.com said:


> Try applying with ArroHealth. They are looking for coders. You will need to pass an assessment test with a score of 85% to be considered for employment.


Thank you for responding! Would you mind checking the attached if this is their official website?


----------

